# Logo Request



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Can anybody please improve my betta team logo? Or please recreate it. This is the best I can do and I don't have any software to create a presentable logo.










My team name is Q-Betta which means quality betta. Q-betta in our language sounds like Kubeta (Toilet/Comfort Room) so my logo is a toilet bowl where a betta is jumping out, the toilet bowl and betta forming the letter Q.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Interesting I would like too help out! But did you start a betta team or something haha you don't have too answer I'm just curious!


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

This thread is a few days old so I'm wondering if you still need it done? I might be able to do something with it later tonight. I will let you know


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

I wanted to start a betta breeding team. I'm just preparing the logo.

Canis and litelboyblu please help me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I sure will!! That's pretty cool is it a local betta breeding team?! Or internationally?! I'll get too you ASAP !


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, it will be for local shows, but who knows.. it might be successful and go international. LOL!


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Lol I'm working on it then!


----------



## chok23 (Aug 13, 2014)

Wow thank you very much.


----------

